# shot crow dead in my garden



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i know who the little :censor: who done it aswell because someone saw him. will the spca do anything when i report it?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

:gasp: they might do


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The police will do something if the SPCA dont as its illegal to be in posession of a loaded firearm in a built up area:bash:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Crows are now allowed to be shot due to their population, however, shooting them in someone else's garden is a different matter.

If the lad is not very old, there's no point informing anyone as he'll get away with it.

Best thing to do is watch out for him, and then call the police and say someone is armed with a gun, the little :censor: will soon fill his pants when an armed response vehicle shows up :2thumb:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

You should report him to the police anyway. Shooting the bird for no reason is bad and shooting it in your garden is even worse he could have broke a window or hurt somebody etc 
Plus will be funny to watch him get his door kicked in by armed police anyway:lol2:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

he's about 18 and is known for animal abuse. i caught him red handed a few years ago putting my cat in a wheelie bin , doing god knows what to her because she was screaming , and she runs away from strangers and scratches if picked up so i dread to think how he caught her.
people are discouraging me from reporting him because his mum has a brain tumor. but to me this does not give him a free pass to act like that. bit of a coincidence a few years ago a cat in my street was badly injured from getting shot by air gun pellets aswell . . .


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Screw his mum, he could end up giving someone else worse than a tumour.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

trogdorable said:


> he's about 18 and is known for animal abuse. i caught him red handed a few years ago putting my cat in a wheelie bin , doing god knows what to her because she was screaming , and she runs away from strangers and scratches if picked up so i dread to think how he caught her.
> people are discouraging me from reporting him because his mum has a brain tumor. but to me this does not give him a free pass to act like that. bit of a coincidence a few years ago a cat in my street was badly injured from getting shot by air gun pellets aswell . . .


 
So he puts cats in wheelie bins and his mum is a bit mental :hmm:
Is his mum 'Mary Bale' by any chance?
YouTube - Cat In Wheelie Bin Woman Identified 'Mary Bale'


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

rum&coke said:


> So he puts cats in wheelie bins and his mum is a bit mental :hmm:
> Is his mum 'Mary Bale' by any chance?
> YouTube - Cat In Wheelie Bin Woman Identified 'Mary Bale'


I was just thinking that :whistling2:


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

If he's about 18 beat him into a Coma. Where you at? I'll help.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

omg your in fife!!! im in kirkcaldy lol!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

report him is it a real gun or a air rifle/bb gun? if its a air rifle hes legaly alloud it but its not on shooting a bird in your garden

Harry


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

trogdorable said:


> omg your in fife!!! im in kirkcaldy lol!


Sound - I'll be in Kirkcaldy tomorrow night anyway. : victory:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Pics and a video would be nice


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> Pics and a video would be nice



pics and a video of what :S


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

its an air rifle. he would never have the sack to hold a real gun. 
hell he's scared of me and im a girl! :war:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

trogdorable said:


> pics and a video of what :S


The beating of the arse doing shooting


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

That is awful!! The poor bird! :devil:


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

Agreed i say get the little f:censor:KER NO MATTER WHAT THE LAW SAYS NO ANIMAL SHOULD BE SHOT FOR NO REASON:bash::devil::whip: EVEN IF THEY ARE TO MANY. HAY THERES A LOT OF US BUT WE DONT GO AROUND ERADICATING EACH OTHER ITS NOT THE CROWS FAULT THAT ITS BECAME SO SUCCSEFUL


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

animan said:


> Agreed i say get the little f:censor:KER NO MATTER WHAT THE LAW SAYS NO ANIMAL SHOULD BE SHOT FOR NO REASON:bash::devil::whip: EVEN IF THEY ARE TO MANY. HAY THERES A LOT OF US BUT *WE DONT GO AROUND ERADICATING EACH OTHER* ITS NOT THE CROWS FAULT THAT ITS BECAME SO SUCCSEFUL


world war 1, 2, korea, vietam, iran, afghanistan, northern ireland -etc


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

UK law states that air riffles are allowed to be fired in your back garden provided the projectiles do not leave that premises and it is safe and secure to do so. But if hes shooting over into other gardens it comes under fire arms offences even if it is an air weapon. If you ring the police and report seeing him with a riffle im sure he'll get a good response.


----------



## Honey (Jan 30, 2012)

trogdorable said:


> he's about 18 and is known for animal abuse. i caught him red handed a few years ago putting my cat in a wheelie bin , doing god knows what to her because she was screaming , and she runs away from strangers and scratches if picked up so i dread to think how he caught her.
> people are discouraging me from reporting him because his mum has a brain tumor. but to me this does not give him a free pass to act like that. bit of a coincidence a few years ago a cat in my street was badly injured from getting shot by air gun pellets aswell . . .


 
Oh dear lets all feel sorry for him cause his mummy's ill!!! I don't think so!!! Isn't it something like 1 in 3 people get cancer, that would be alot of people we ended up letting get away with things on that one!

He's 18, suppossedly a grown adult although my 5 year old would know all this is wrong, and should be held responsible for his own actions!

My Dad died from cancer and a brain tumour, it didn't turn me into a bad person, or didn't give me anexcuse to get away with anything i liked, it should make you grow up and be more close to that person if anything. I no boys handle things differently, but come on! The people who are saying this to you are stupid. His mum should know what he is doing.

Please do somethin about it before is gets even more serious and someone ends up gettin really hurt. God knows how many animals he's already killed or injured.

Sorry rant over! Lol


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

just thought id let you'se know what happened with this.
a few days later his mum died.
it was ashame, she was a nice woman. i was hounded and guilted into not reporting him after that. 
i regret not doing it. but even more so since i discovered how he treated his mum while she was going through it. he deserves strung up.
few months ago he was asking one of my nieghbours what animals i have now.mg:
ive rarely seen him. so im not sure if he even still lives across the road.
but if i ever get another chance to cause him trouble, im grabbing it with both hands.


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Future serial killer that one.....it all starts with animal abuse as they say....you should report him to the spca, and warn your other neighbours about the sick barsteward.

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------

